# Beretta PX4 Storm .45



## Mactime

I'll begin by admitting that I'm not knowledgeable about handguns. I've owned some small caliber stuff, but nothing "high performance." In any discussion/debate about the relative merits of .45 caliber handguns, the Beretta PX4 Storm NEVER enters the conversation. There must be a reason for this---is it considered an inferior or unreliable weapon? On paper it looks kind of impressive to my untutored eyes. What's the story on this handgun?


----------



## C1

IMO, Beretta does not spend the money in advertising and promotions like Springfield (XD and XDm - free mags) or S&W (M&P - free mags). It seems fewer gun shops (big box and small) handle Beretta compared to other brands.


----------



## rgrundy

I had one and it was a fine reliable pistol with a smooth double action and a crisp single action trigger. It was a serviceable firearm but not exceptional. I don't like the decocker on it myself or the way it pointed and balanced. The fit to the frame didn't seem especially sound like the Glocks or XD's but it never failed to fire or jammed.


----------



## denner

I have two in 9mm, and I love em. I'm thinkiing on getting the 45.


----------



## jakeleinen1

Beretta Px4 in .45 acp... FUCKING SWEET

Its one of the couple I am hoping to get as my first .45, although Im most likely going with the .45 SPringfield Operator or the HK USP Tactical
But both of those guns are 800+ dollars where as the Px4's are much more reasonably priced yet same quality

Oh and Leonardo DiCaprio uses one in Inception... SWEET MOVIE


----------



## C1

jakeleinen1 said:


> Im most likely going with the .45 SPringfield Operator


Ever shot the TRP? I do not own one, but I really like the Springfield TRP.


----------



## jakeleinen1

C1 said:


> Ever shot the TRP? I do not own one, but I really like the Springfield TRP.


They look alot like the Kimber Custom II's they also would be a sweet choice... Although Im reconsidering, I saw some sweet videos of the FN FNP-45 (tan frame!!!) kinda thinking about going that direction... AHHH so many guns so little cash


----------



## dondavis3

We have 3 Beretta PX 4 Storms in my immediate family.

Here's one of them










Two of the three owners shoot in competition and could use Sig's / Glock's / CZ's / Ruger's / Springfield's - Etc. from our gun stable.

They both choose to shoot their PX 4's and do very well.

:smt1099


----------



## C1

jakeleinen1 said:


> They look alot like the Kimber Custom II's they also would be a sweet choice... Although Im reconsidering, I saw some sweet videos of the FN FNP-45 (tan frame!!!) kinda thinking about going that direction... AHHH so many guns so little cash


 I have shot the FNP 9 & 40. I have not shot the FNP 45. I would go with a 1911. If you like to shoot with a high strong hand thumb (resting on top of the safety of a 1911) your thumb will have a tendency to activate the decocker. I like 1911's. One advantage the FNP has is light weight for concealed carry.

Kimber 1911s that I have shot did shoot nice, but the Sprinfield TRP is the nicest 1911 I have shot that is available to the general public.


----------



## Atticaz

jakeleinen1 said:


> Beretta Px4 in .45 acp... FUCKING SWEET
> 
> Its one of the couple I am hoping to get as my first .45, although Im most likely going with the .45 SPringfield Operator or the HK USP Tactical
> But both of those guns are 800+ dollars where as the Px4's are much more reasonably priced yet same quality
> 
> Oh and Leonardo DiCaprio uses one in Inception... SWEET MOVIE


LEO!!!!!!! lmao. I love my PX4F9


----------



## denner

The Px4's are hard to beat.... you can pay more or perhaps less, but you won't find a more durable better performing firearm in my humble opinion.


----------



## jakeleinen1

Atticaz

Sweet pic man


----------

